# help..ACS- Computer network and system engineer --> System administrator



## hh2008 (Apr 29, 2013)

Has any one reviewed or reapplying "System administrator", after got "Computer network and system engineer" ?

I've had 263111 Computer network and system engineer,
I wish to get "System administrator" to apply NSW190.

I think 263111 covers more than 262113 Systems Administrator, do I have a chance..？

Btw, ACS websites say: CCNA, CCNP can help on 262113:

_Vendor/vendor-neutral qualifications appropriate to this occupation:
Cisco Certified Network Associate (CAN), Cisco Certified Network Professional (CCNP)_

I don't know why Cisco certificate can help with apply 262113, like CCNP, is mainly related to network equipments, why Sysadmin need it? I thought Sysadmin is focus on operation systems, like managing servers. 

Really hope who hold both 263111 & 262113 could help me..


----------



## twister (Apr 29, 2013)

Same question here, bump.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

hh2008 said:


> Has any one reviewed or reapplying "System administrator", after got "Computer network and system engineer" ?
> 
> I've had 263111 Computer network and system engineer,
> I wish to get "System administrator" to apply NSW190.
> ...


if you have 263111 i'll say go ahead for a 189, there are still well above 1000 invites left for 263111 out of the original 1750.


----------



## twister (Apr 29, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> if you have 263111 i'll say go ahead for a 189, there are still well above 1000 invites left for 263111 out of the original 1750.


Sorry for the newbie questions. 

1) Is there a public website where ACS/DIAC publishes the information about how many invites are left for a certain category ?

2) Secondly, how long are these invites valid for, i.e., if they are not all used, do they expire ?

regards


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

twister said:


> Sorry for the newbie questions.
> 
> 1) Is there a public website where ACS/DIAC publishes the information about how many invites are left for a certain category ?
> 
> ...



Here is the link for different occupational ceilings
https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


the counter will be reset in june, once invited you have 2 months to lodge your visa.


----------



## hh2008 (Apr 29, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> if you have 263111 i'll say go ahead for a 189, there are still well above 1000 invites left for 263111 out of the original 1750.


hi, Thanks，I know this, I can apply 189 if I have 60 points. but now I get only 55 points, I hope nsw190 will add another 5 points for me. however nsw have stopped for now, and will reopen on 2013.7. I hope Sysadmin will still on the list..

I still got confused that does 
Computer network and system engineer = Sys Amin + Network Engineer ?


----------



## samdtuned (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello Yadav
Good day to you...
Am new to this forum,
Myself Sam from India
3 years exp as System Administrator(windows,Mainframes) 
2.5 Exp years as Service Delivery Consultant.
IELTS Overall 6.5 ( 6.0 Listening, 6.5 Reading, 6.0 Writing, 7.0-Speakin)
Spouse has 2.5 years exp in IT aswell
am confused in choosing job code from SOL

14. 263212 ICT Support Engineer
18. 263112 Network Administrator
22. 262113 Systems Administrator

My profile more related in Infrastructure management and Identity and access management in Mainframes and windows

Hope you could advice

Thanks


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

samdtuned said:


> Hello Yadav
> Good day to you...
> Am new to this forum,
> Myself Sam from India
> ...


There is a lot of overlap in these , you need to read the description of roles and responsibilities carefully on ABS website and then choose which suits you the most.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey friends,

I planning to apply for Analyst programmer and the Job desc menioned in ACS is

researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs 
 identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, 
procedures and methods 
 testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming 
language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure 
programs and applications perform to specification 
 writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and 
technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards 
 writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational 
procedures 
 providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software 
design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases 
and upgrades


my question is shall i copy and paste the same to get the reference letter , because i almost done all the task which mentioned in the list. kindly reply me thanks a lot.


----------



## samdtuned (Jun 13, 2013)

*Thanks*



v_yadav said:


> There is a lot of overlap in these , you need to read the description of roles and responsibilities carefully on ABS website and then choose which suits you the most.


Thanks a lot fro your reply Yadav..
My wife has 2.5 years in IT as Application packaging Engineer.

I found her job code 
313199	ICT Support Technicians nec
Applications Packager
Computer Systems Technician
Telecommunications Computer Systems Technician..

being a dependent does her profile requires ACS assessment?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

samdtuned said:


> Thanks a lot fro your reply Yadav..
> My wife has 2.5 years in IT as Application packaging Engineer.
> 
> I found her job code
> ...


Are you using partner points? If not then she wont nedd assessment.


----------

